# slow fishing on the slough



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Well I wasted another weekend on the slough. Fished the derby on saturday had one bite and thats it. There was eleven perch caught no eyes or pike. Sunday I went and fished by sundstroms fished from 1030-545 and caught two smaller walleyes.


----------

